# Anything?



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone catching Spanish mackerel out at sykes yet?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i'm wondering myself. they should be showing up soon i keep hearing from people. i have been going to the bay shores and looking and not seeing regulars showing up yet to fish for them


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

No mackeral yet. Tried yesterday.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the report guys.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> No mackeral yet. Tried yesterday.


what were you using? 

the spanish will be hot and then die off throughout the day so i would keep trying .. they are in the bay for sure.. but the real question is are they thick enough to bother targeting them when you can wait another 2 or 3 weeks for 10X more success.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I mean i know for a fact they're in the pass so they have to be near sikes but, maybe they are really running in the morning. Ive been fishing afternoon.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I mean i know for a fact they're in the pass so they have to be near sikes but, maybe they are really running in the morning. Ive been fishing afternoon.


agreed i havent had any luck with spanish out there but its usually later in the day when i go out there


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah like i seen one caught off the octagon like a week ago. but they are few and far between. Id probably give it another week or so.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

If you throw gotchas off Sykes at night you do get a Spanish every once in awhile. So i mean they are here just not really thick yet.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Fisher Belac said:


> If you throw gotchas off Sykes at night you do get a Spanish every once in awhile. So i mean they are here just not really thick yet.


I have been. Nothing but lady fish and blues. I fish there 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

We've gotten one so I mean we don't catch them regularly at all. Just must have gotten lucky with the one?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes. Just like me and my buddy went to the PBP the other day. We caught the only 3 spanish on that pier the whole day and they were slobs almost 4lbs a piece. 2 ate cigar minnows then 1 ate a 6in mullet. While king fishing.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i've fished in the bay and got there and everyone was complaining that there was no spanish. as soon as my shrimp hit the water bam and bam. i couldn't even rig my 2nd rod they were hitting so fast. 

so don't go by what others say.

when i went back a couple days later i asked if anyone caught any spanish yet and a guy said 'no but now that you are here they will probably start biting' lol...


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the report guys. Maybe I'll take the kids out there this Sunday, depending in how hot it's going to be


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

went to pbp kings were caught left and right spanich here and there and one cobia


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

might i add it was on a got-cha?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

bdyboarder86 said:


> might i add it was on a got-cha?


Thats incredible. The reel i use my gotcha on wouldnt stand a chance against a cobia.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i keep hearing they should be showing up next week.. i've heard that since like march. 

its about time guys went out there and fished for them instead of waiting to hear reports from others catching them.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

flex said:


> i keep hearing they should be showing up next week.. i've heard that since like march.
> 
> its about time guys went out there and fished for them instead of waiting to hear reports from others catching them.


Yeah im at the pier today and there has been a couple caughtsome slobs eating whole cigars and 5in mullet


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

yesterday they were catching quite a few kings.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Thats incredible. The reel i use my gotcha on wouldnt stand a chance against a cobia.


haha i had a fast action rod medium duty with 20# pp it took me 20 mins it seemed like to get him tired enough to net him...... first cobia ever and i couldnt eat him


----------

